
NCIX Data Breach - paulmd
https://www.privacyfly.com/articles/ncix_breach/
======
donmcronald
I'd like to know who the competitor was that bought data. For all intents and
purposes, they're buying stolen credit card numbers, aren't they? Plus, I want
to make sure I'm not buying anything from someone that unethical.

Also, if the ToS is so one sided that it's legal for my data to be sold in a
shady deal like this, I'd say it's time for some massive regulatory change
regarding data privacy. If not, everyone that bought the "stolen" data needs
to be investigated by the RCMP.

~~~
zelon88
I don't think this was covered by any ToS.

NCIX abandoned the data. They left it to this fate. It's more like... "Grab
your personal belongings and get out. Your employer hasn't paid the rent"...
than... "We need to keep the lights on and staff on-site to protect this
data!"

------
rubatuga
This is probably the result of having a diffusion of responsibility.
Essentially, a “not my problem” kind of attitude, especially with the company
going bankrupt and all.

------
DanielDent
I wrote my own take on this based on what I observed at their auction:

[https://www.danieldent.com/blog/ncix-able-auctions-bowra-
gro...](https://www.danieldent.com/blog/ncix-able-auctions-bowra-group-data-
breach/)

------
dblohm7
Has this been reported to the BC privacy commissioner?

------
ficklepickle
Wow, what a Craigslist find!

I wonder if there is any legal entity left for the effected people to sue.
Anybody know?

------
rasz
Read the whole thing, but somehow missed the part where Travis Doering calls
the FBI and the shady seller gets raided.

“Not Want to Know” might very well mean Russians/Chinese/other state actors
obtaining data to get a foothold into hacking NCIX clients.

